# Which is best CMYK code for black in DTG printers??



## illnesstrate (May 14, 2008)

I hv tried 100%K,i found that it is gray in color but not perfect black.
I've also tested 100%CMYK, it's better then 100%K. Does anybody know how to make a perfect black in DTG?

p.s. i am working on Illustrator CS.


----------



## Brian (May 18, 2007)

100% CMYK. 2 passes @360X360 should do.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Using our Roland and Corel, we set our blacks at C=45, M=45, Y=45 & K=100; we get our true black this way (I hope it's also the same for uoy DTG machine). I also read somewhere that on some DTG machines, there's a setting on the software wherein you can "use true black".


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Yep is the generate pure blacks in the printer advanced settings


----------



## illnesstrate (May 14, 2008)

That means different DTG printers hv their own settings right?
i should check it out now~~~thx!!


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

yes, when you go to print look in your advanced printer settings and if it has it you should be able to find the generate true black in there. Hope this helped


----------

